# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Πρόβλημα με καρδερινοκάναρο

## rokylila

Καλημερα , εδω και 2 μηνες εχω προβλημα με το καρδενοκαναρινη μου και συγκεκριμενα εχει χασει το τριχωμα του σε καποια σημεια του σωματος του και ειδικα κατω απο τις φτερουγες.Ο πετσοπας μου ειπε οτι ειχε ψειρες και αναγκαστικα να
 Α) Αλλαξω κλουβι αφου το εβαψα με αοσμο βερνικι και το ψεξασα με παρασιτοκτονο για ωδικα πουλια
Β) ψεκασα στα σημεια που ειχε προβλημα το πουλι με το ιδιο παρασιτοκτονο
Γ) Παρακολουθω τις κινησεις του και την συμπεριφορα του
στο σημειο αυτο εχω να πω τα εξης ειναι κινητικο εχει παψει να κελαδαει τρωει, αλλα βλεπω και οτι προσπαθει να κρατησει την ισσοροπια του γιατι ορισμενες φορες την χανει
δεν ξερω αν ειναι αρκετα τα σημεια ωστε καποιος εμπειρος να με βοηθησει στην διαγνωση και τι χρειαζετε να κανω απο εδω και περα , πιο κατω εχω φωτωγραφιες
καθε βοηθεια αλλα και παρατηρηση ειναι ευπροσδεκτη, ευχαριστω

----------


## xrisam

Καλά έκανες και ανέβασες φωτογραφίες, τα παιδιά που έχουνε καναρίνια θα σου απαντήσουν.

Αν μπορείς πες μας μερικά πράγματα σχετικά με:

*Γιατί ο χρόνος δεν είναι μόνο χρήμα. 				*

Ο χρονος δεν ειναι μονο χρημα αλλα και θεμα *επιβιωσης* των πτηνών μας.

Με τον οδηγό αυτό θα δώσουμε σε λιγότερο χρόνο την βοήθεια μας σε καποιο προβλημα που προέκυψε στην υγεια των φιλων μας,

με την περιγραφή των παρακάτω παραμέτρων :


*1) Διατροφή* ( μίγμα των σπορων, συσκευασμενους ή μη, στικ, κτλ.)

*2) Αλλαγή νερού* ( ποτε γινεται ).

*3) Συμπτώματα* ( είναι νωχελικό , φουσκωμένο ή κοιμάται ).

*4) Καθαριότητα* ( Ποτε γινεται καθαρισμος του κλουβιου ).

*5) Διαμονή* ( αν είναι σε εξωτερικό ή εσωτερικό χώρο, σε κλούβα ή ατομικό κλουβί, αν υπήρξε αλλαγή χώρου κτλ.).

----------


## rokylila

Σε ευχαριστω για τον σχέδιο οδηγού , πιστεύω οτι θα μας βοηθήσει ωστε να βρούμε τι προβλημα εχει το μικρό μου φιλαράκι 
Α) η διατροφή του περιλάμβανει αποκλειστικά ΧΥΜΑ σπόρους για άγρια πουλιά (φωτο αργότερα) καθώς και αυγό τροφη παλι Χύμα (κόκκινη, κίτρινη) αλλα το συγκεκριμένο δεν την έτρωγε με αποτέλεσμα να μουχλιαζει και του την έβγαλα τελείως 
Β)αλλαγη νερου σχεδόν κάθε μερα (ορισμένες φορες κάθε δευτερη) και πλύσιμο κ τρίψιμο με οδοντόβουρτσα τις ποτιστρας , το ίδιο βουρτσακι χρισιμοποιητε και για τις άλλες ποτίστρες
Επιπλέον απο τότε που παρατήρησα το προβλημα του ρίχνω μέσα στο νερο πολυβιταμίνες (2 σταγόνες ) καθημερινά 
Γ) παρατήρησα οτι υπαρχει προβλημα απο το φουσκομα που είχε οχι συνέχεια , οταν το πλησίαζα μαζευόταν , ειναι κινητικό αλλα και πολυ φοβισμένο , στρεσαρισμενο 
Δ) κάθε εβδομάδα γίνετε καθαρισμος του πάτου τρίψιμο με σπάτουλα και πλύσιμο με νερο , επισης κάθε εβδομάδα αλλάζετε και τροφη του , απο την στιγμή που διάβασα το φορουμ άρχισα πρώτα με χαρτί κουζίνας και ύστερα με Α4 να εχω στον πάτο του κλουβιού και πλύσιμο του τσίγκινου πάτου με dettol και αλλαγη του χαρτιού κάθε εβδομάδα , καθαρισμος γενικός του κλουβιού είχα να κανω πολυ καιρό αλλα σχολαστικό καθαρισμό έκανα ύστερα απο διάβασμα εδω το περασμένο Σάββατο και περιελάμβανε ποτίστρες,κάγκελα, πατιθρες, τα σκεύη που μπαίνει η τροφη, επισης το κλουβί εχει περαστεί απο άοσμο βερνίκι και ψεκασμό παρασιτικού 
Ε) τα πουλιά σε γενικές γράμμες τον χειμώνα μπαίνουν απο το απόγευμα και μετα μέσα στο σπιτι , ενώ την ημέρα τα είχα έξω , απο Ιούνιο μεχρι τα πρώτα κρύα Οκτωβρίου , ηταν έξω ( απροστάτευτα) , έκανα μια κατασκευή που είδα απο εδω και πλέον τα πουλιά θα μένουν έξω χειμώνα καλοκαίρι , μέσα στην καλα εξοπλισμένη κατασκευή 
Σε γενικές γραμμές αυτές ειναι οι συνθήκες που επικρατούσε στο σπιτι μου σε σχέση με τα πουλιά , ελπίζω να εχω δόσει κάποια στοιχεία ωστε να μπόρεσω να βελτιώσω τις υπάρχουσες συνθήκες για την διαμονή τους

----------


## Efthimis98

Για τις ασθένειες θα σου πουν περισσότερα όσοι ξέρουν, αλλά το κλουβί του είναι το πλέον ακατάλληλο!
Προτίμησε ένα ορθογώνιο και μεγαλύτερου μεγέθους κλουβί. Το πουλάκι δε μπορεί να ανοίξει τα φτερά του εκεί...

----------


## jk21

η κιτρινη και κοκκινη αυγοτροφη , μουχλιαζε ετσι οπως την εβαζες; ή την μουσκευες; σε ποσο διαστημα μουχλιαζε; 

εστω λιγη ετρωγε; 

ποιο αντιπαρασιτικο ψεκασες σε κλουβι και  ποιο στο πουλι; το βλεπεις να τσιμπιεται ; 

θελω να βαλεις το βραδυ καθαρο χαρτι κουζινας και να δουμε τις κουτσουλιες το πρωι .Μην τις αφησεις παραπανω .Θελω πρωινη φωτο .δεν θελω να δω  την υφη τους (δεν εχει διαρροια ) αλλα την κατανομη τους στο χαρτι 

ποτε εβαψες το κλουβι και ποτε αρχισε να μαδα;

----------


## rokylila

Την αυγό τροφη δεν την ακουμπούσε σχεδόν καθόλου , πέρναγε καμια εβδομάδα και και χωρίς να την μούσκεψω γινοτανε μούχλα, λάθος μου, τωρα διάβασα οτι θέλει μια κουτάλια τις σούπας και οταν τελειώσει τότε ξανα βάζω , την αυγό τροφη την εχω στο ψυγείο πάντως πριν την βαλω στα πουλιά , αντιπαρασιτικο είχα σε ενα κίτρινο σκεύασμα pirene με αυτό ψέκασα το κλουβί και το πουλί στα σημεία που είχε μαδηςει επισης ο πετσοπας μου είπε για ψείρες και η διαδικασία που ακολούθησα ηταν καλο πλύσιμο όλου του κλουβιού , στέγνωμα στον ήλιο , βάψιμο με πινέλο σχολαστικά σε όλο το ξύλο του κλουβιού με βερνίκι άοσμο στέγνωμα, ψεκασμός με το pirene σε όλο το κλουβί με πολυ σχολαστικότητα σε γωνιές και κρυφές επιφάνειες στέγνωμα στον ήλιο για 24 ωρες , εισαγωγη πουλιού , παρατήρησα επισης οτι εχω τρία πουλιά αυτή την στιγμή που τςιμπιουντε το ενα ειναι καναρίνι σε αντικατάσταση του πράσινοσκουφη που το πήρε αρπακτικό , και το έκανα ειςαγωγη σε κλουβί ξύλινο έχοντας κάνει ολα τα παραπάνω και ενα αλλο καρδενοκαναρινι επισης τςιμπιετε αλλα δεν εχουν παρουσιάσει κανένα σύμπτωμα , θα κανω αυτό που μου είπες και σκέφτομαι να το βαλω σε πιο ευρύχωρο κλουβί σε μάκρος αλλάζοντας το γαρδελι(καρδερινα) στο ξύλινο κλουβί επισης σαν χρονοδιάγραμμα των εργασιών το πουλί το είδα να μαδα κοντά στο Πάσχα και οι εργασίες έγιναν ενα μήνα περιπου μετα

----------


## jk21

αν η πτεροροια ηταν πριν το βαψιμο ,δεν εχει σχεση .Αλλιως θα μπορουσε 

ομως η ελευση αλλου πουλιου και ειδικα αν κελαηδα εντονα  ,ανταγωνιστικα στο καρδερινοκαναρο σου ,μπορει καλλιστα να το  στρεσσαρε 

Το οτι μουχλιαζει η αυγοτροφη (ή οτι μπισκοτοτροφη ειναι τελως παντων ) παροτι δεν την υγραινεις ,δειχνει την ποιοτητα της πρωτης υλης .... 

Σε πρωτη φαση θα σου ελεγα να διαλυεις στην ποτιστρα πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα για 12 ημερες και το ιδιο διαστημα στο ιδιο διαλλυμα (στα 100 ml ) να διαλυεις (καθε μερα αλλαγη ) και 3μισυ ml nystamysyn σιροπι απο φαρμακειο 

να αλλαξεις χωρο αν γινεται στο  νεο  πουλι 

οι κουτσουλιες δεν ειναι διαρροια .δεν δειχνει να εχει μικροβιο στο γαστρεντερικο ,αλλα ειναι αδυνατο και δεν σου αποκλειω τους  μυκητες ,που το  εμποδιζουν να τρωει επαρκως

----------


## rokylila

Να κανω μια διευκρίνιση , τα πουλιά τα εχω 3 χρονια , ο πρασινοσκουφης που πρόσφατα χάθηκε απο αρπακτικό ηταν μαζι με αυτό που εχει αρρωστήσει και ηταν και τα δυο σε πολυ καλη κατάσταση , την άνοιξη ο πράσινοσκουφη είχε πάρει πολυ τα πανω του και το άρρωστο είχε πέσει λιγο, πιστεύεις οτι κομπλαρε;  Το νεο καναρίνι ειναι και αυτό πολυ καλο (Ορφέως) μου είπαν οτι ειναι και τα εχω σε διαφορετικά διαμερίσματα στην Dexion κατασκευή που εχω κάνει , επισης ολα τα πουλιά εχουν αλλάξει περιβάλλον διότι απο καρφωμένα κλουβιά στον τοίχο του μπαλκονιού μου εχουν παει ολα στην Dexion  κατασκευή , τα 2 νεα καναρίνια πήγαν κατευθείαν στην νεα κατασκευή

----------


## jk21

ειτε η αλλαγη θεσης 

ειτε η εισοδος νεων πουλιων στην εκτροφη  ,ανταγωνιστικων στο  κελαηδησμα 

ειτε το σοκ απο το αρπακτικο (αν το πουλι ηταν μαζι με το  αλλο το  ατυχο ,οταν εγινε η επιθεση και η πτερορια ξεκινησε μετα )

ολα αυτα μπορει να συντελεσουν στην αναπτυξη στρες 


που μπορει να οδηγησει

 ειτε σε αυξηση των κοκκιδιων (δεν βλέπω σημαδια στην κοιλια )

ειτε σε αυξηση των μυκητων (αυτο υποψιαζομαι ως μια πιθανοτητα )

ειτε  σε πτεροροια ,χωρις αλλα παθολογικα αιτια (και αυτο  δεν το αποκλειω )



κανε  οτι σου ειπα  με  νυσταμισιν και πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα και οπου βρισκεις  αγριομαρουλο στη φυση ,δινε στο πουλακι το κλαρι με τους σπορους

----------


## rokylila

Εγινε , ξεκίνησα απο σημερα την θεραπεία , του άλλαξα κλουβί , χαρτί για τον πάτο και ξεκίνησα την θεραπεία, το απομόνωσα μέσα στο σπιτι μακριά απο τα αλλα κοντά στην πόρτα τις κουζίνας να παίρνει και αερα, του έβαλα φρέσκια τροφη, σας ανεβάζω και φωτο διότι απο κινητο δεν με αφήνει , πολλά πολλά ευχαριστω !!!

----------


## rokylila

1) ΤΡΟΦΗ

2)ΑΝΤΙΠΑΡΑΣΙΤΙΚΑ

3)ΝΕΟ ΚΛΟΥΒΙ

----------


## jk21

στην κουζινα σε καμμια περιπτωση μην χρησιμοποιεις σκευη οπως τηγανι με τεφλον .Ειναι τοξικο για τα πουλια .Γενικα για τα πουλια με τις διαφορες οσμες δεν ειναι καταλληλος χωρος 

ειδικα σημερα μαλιστα θα προτιμουσα τον προηγουμενο χωρο του ( απο το πως θα ηταν διασπαρτες οι κουτσουλιες κατω ,ηθελα να δω αν κατι το  ενοχλει τη νυχτα .... ψειρες  ) αλλα δεν πειραζει .Μην το ανησυχησεις τωρα 

Αυριο το πρωι ,δες κατω απο τις πατηθρες του και επισης στο σημειο επαφης τους με το κλουβι ,αν υπαρχει καμμια ψειρα .βαλε και ενα κομματι μικρο απο λευκο χαρτι ,κυματιστα στα καγκελα ,κοντα στην ακρη της καθε πατηθρας

η τροφη καλη φαινεται .ποιο μιγμα ειναι;

----------


## rokylila

Ουτε αυτο το ηξερα....βασικα τα πουλια εμπαιναν καθε βραδυ στην κουζινα πιο παλια...., το εβγαλα εξω παλι στο μεσαιο διαμερισμα του dexion,  ηρεμο το βλεπω,αυριο το πρωι θα βγαλω φωτο με το χαρτι και θα κοιταξω για αυτο που μου ειπες , την τροφη την παιρνω απο ενα μαγαζι στην Ηλιουπολη, του εχω εμπιστοσυνη και ειναι χυμα, θα τον ρωτησω λεπτομερειες μεθαυριο που θα παω να παρω παλι γιατι μου τελειωσε, επισης εσυ τι μου προτεινεις χυμα η σε συσκευασια, και ποιες θεωρουνται ιδανικες για την περιπτωση την δικη μου? ειδα σε ενα σαιτ καποιες ειδικες τροφες ειδικα για καρδερινες που ειναι και τα αγαπημενα μου πουλια!!!

----------


## jk21

Χυμα προτεινω ,μονο οταν ο πετσοπας ,εχει μεγαλη καταναλωση ,στην ουσια  πουλα μια επωνυμη τροφη απο τσουβαλι (οχι αγνωστης προελευσης ) και φροντιζει να το εχει παντα κλειστο και μην προσιτο σε εντομα και αλλα αγριοπουλια  που κυκλοφορουν 

απο κει και περα υπαρχουν πολλες μαρκες και αν μου ζητουσες να συγκρινω θεωρητικα καποια συγκεκριμενα μιγματα ,το συζητουσαμε εδω *Μιγματα σπόρων για ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΕΣ και ιθαγενη*Στα  δικα μου  δεν παιρνω ετοιμη αλλα φτιαχνω δικη μου συσταση με μεμονωμενους

----------


## rokylila

καλημερα, εβγαλα φωτο απο την χθεσινη νυχτα συις 6 το πρωι, γενικα το ειδα καλυτερα σημερα, 
ηπιε και το φαρμακο και εκανε προσπαθεια να φαει και εμεινε και στον ηλιο καποιο διαστημα

----------


## jk21

δεν ειδα κατι περισσοτερο σε σχεση με αυτο που σκεφτομουνα 

συνεχισε το  φαρμακο και δωσε και πολυβιταμινη στο νερο του μαζι 

αριστερα  κατι κοκκινα που φαινονται εκτος κλουβιου ,αν ειναι μπισκοτοτροφη ή εστω αυγοτροφη ,απαγορευεται αυστηρως σε αυτο και θα σου λεγα να μην δινεις ουτε στα αλλα ,αν σε λιγες μερες μουχλιαζει

----------


## rokylila

Δεν δίνω αυτά τα κόκκινα στο πουλί μήνες τώρα, απλά ήταν από την καρδερινα που τελικά την άλλαξα με το άρρωστο στο κλουβί που είναι στην φωτό, επίσης κάπου διάβασα ότι στην περίοδο τις πτεροριας καλό είναι να δίνεις βρασμένο αυγό ώστε να παίρνει πρωτεΐνες , επίσης που θα βρω άγριο μαρούλι εδώ στην Αθήνα ; Βασικά τους καρπούς θέλω, και όσο αφορά την διατροφή του σε περίοδο θεραπείας  εκτός από φάρμακα και σπόρους βάζω και κάτι άλλο;

----------


## jk21

Ακομα και στην καρδερινα (πουλια που εχουν ευαισθητο συκωτι λογο κοκκιδιων ) θα σου ελεγα να μην δινεις μπισκοτοτροφες με χρωστικες 

Βρασμενο αυγο μπορεις να δινεις ,ειδικα αν δινεις το  φαρμακο στο στομα .Αν το δινεις στο νερο ,τοτε προσλαμβανοντας νερο απο το αυγο (πανω απο το 70  % του αυγου ειναι νερο ) τοτε ισως πινει λιγοτερο φαρμακο .Αν βεβαια δινεις σε μετριασμενη ποσοτητα ,δεν  εγινε κατι 

Aγριομαρουλο φυτρωνει παντου .Εκτος απο πολυσυσχναστους δρομους ,οπου βρεις ,κοβεις την κορυφη και δινεις 






Στην θεραπεια μονο σπορους και φαρμακα για να μην προσλαμβανει νερο απο αλλη πηγη και να πινει το απαραιτητο φαρμακο .Να δινεις και πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα για την πτεροροια του

----------


## rokylila

Σε ευχαριστώ, πολύτιμη η βοήθεια σου και οι γνώσεις σου, συγχαρητήρια !!

----------


## rokylila

αυτες οι πολυβιταμινες κανουν για την περιπτωση μου ;

----------


## jk21

ναι κανουν 

* σε παρακαλω αν κατα την εγγραφη δεν ειχες διαβασει τους ορους συμμετοχης και τους αποδεχθηκες ετσι χωρις να τους δεις ,να το κανεις τωρα 

Οι εμπορικοι συνδεσμοι λιανικης  και ειδικα απο πετ σοπ απαγορευονται αυστηρα

----------


## rokylila

Έχεις δίκιο, αλλά νόμιζα ότι ήταν φαρμακείο αναγκαίο για τα πουλιά, δεν ήθελα να κάνω διαφημιση , ζητάω ταπεινά συγγνώμη

----------


## jk21

και φαρμακειο να ηταν ,δεν επιτρεπεται επειδη εμπορευεται στη λιανικη 

Να ξερεις φωτο των προιοντων ,παρασκευαστριες εταιριες ή αντιπροσωπειες που δεν εμπορευονται στη λιανικη παρα μονο αποκλειστικα στην χονδρικη ,επιτρεπονται 

καταλαβα οτι δεν εγινε με προθεση !

----------


## rokylila

Σήμερα κλείνω 12 μέρες θεραπεία , σε πολύ καλύτερη κατάσταση , το ψέκασα χθες και με effipro   Και του άλλαξα κλουβί , από εδώ και πέρα τι πρέπει να κάνω ;

----------


## jk21

αν δεν λες την κατασταση τελεια ,δηλαδη δειχνει οπως ηταν παλια  ,δινεις αλλες 3 ημερες 

αν ειναι οκ ,σταματας και δινεις μια βδομαδα ξανα μετα απο ενα μηνα 

προσεχεις να μην του ξαναδωσεις ποτε μπισκοτοτροφη (ετοιμες αυγοτροφες ,κιτρινες βιταμινες ,μπισκοτακια στην τροφη κλπ )  γιατι εχει ζαχαρη

----------


## rokylila

Δημήτρη, μόνο το κελαειδημα του έχει χάσει , αλλά είναι πολύ κινητικό τρώει γενικά αν κελαηδούσε θα λέγαμε ότι δεν πέρασε αρρώστια , μπισκοτροφη τελείωσε για όλα τα πουλιά ,

----------


## jk21

καλα σταματα και δωσε πολυβιταμινες για 5 μερες και βλεπουμε

----------


## rokylila

Μερικες φωτο μετα απο την θεραπεια για να δουμε την κατασταση του, βασικα δεν ειμαι ευχαριστημενος διοτι την πιο πολλη ωρα τις ημερας ειναι στατικο, τρωει βεβαια και πινει νερο, αλλα δεν δειχνει να εχει ανακαμψει εντελως, πριν μια εβδομαδα το ψεκασα δευτερη φορα με effipro δυο ψεκασιες μικρες

----------


## jk21

το πουλι ουτε πρησμενα εντερα εχει ,ουτε αδυνατο ειναι 

δεν συμφωνω με τη συχνη χρηση effipro και μαλιστα με δυο ψεκασιες και οχι μια .το πουλι επιβαρυνεται με μια επικινδυνη σε υπερδοσολογια ουσια 

θα ηθελα να το δουμε σε ενα βιντεο 

πιθανοτατα θα σου πω (αν πραγματι δεν μου αρεσει η συμπεριφορα του ) να δωσεις fungustatine ,αλλα οχι πριν το δουμε

----------


## rokylila

καλημερα, δεν εχω καμια προοδο σχετικα με την κατασταση του, εβγαλα ενα βιντεο μηπως και δειτε και εσεις που ειστε πιο εμπειροι να με συμβουλεψετε, ευχαριστω

http://youtu.be/GgoAiAjV2tU

----------


## jk21

πρεπει να το αλλαξεις σε δημοσιο ,για να του δουμε 

γραφει : 

Αυτό το βίντεο είναι ιδιωτικό.

----------


## rokylila

> πρεπει να το αλλαξεις σε δημοσιο ,για να του δουμε 
> 
> γραφει : 
> 
> Αυτό το βίντεο είναι ιδιωτικό.



ετοιμο το βιντεο, το αλλαξα σε δημοσιο

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι δειχνει νωχελικο .Το γιατι δεν μπορουμε να ειμαστε σιγουροι .Θα υπηρχε δικαιολογια αν περνουσε πτεροροια αυτη τη στιγμη .Δεν ειδα κατω (οσο φαινεται ) ιχνη (φτερα ) να δειχνουν ξεκαθαρη πτεροροια 

Ενας σοβαρος και εμπειρος γιατρος ,θα εκανε ελεγχους που εμεις δεν μπορουμε και θα ειχε ισως την εμπειρια να διακρινει και οργανικα προβληματα που θα μπορουσαν να υπαρχουν και δεν φαινονται εξωτερικα (πχ ενοχληση σε καποιο ζωτικο οργανο ).Εγω φυσικα δεν μπορω να κανω κατι τετοιο ,παρα να σου προτεινω να κανεις χρηση και fungustatine μηπως και .... οχι κατι σιγουρο ... 

Νομιζω την εχεις τη δοσολογια για ποτιστρα απο την καρδερινα .Ετσι δεν ειναι; την κανονικη οχι για χρηση απευθειας στο στομα .Μην την αναφερεις απλα στειλτη με πμ να την επαληθευσω 

για 10 μερες

----------


## rokylila

Ok , την εχω θα σου την στείλω σε pm ευχαριστώ

----------


## rokylila

Καλημέρα , πριν ξεκινήσω την δεύτερη θεραπεία εχω να κάνω μια παρατήρηση , σήμερα του εβαλα πισίνα μέσα στο κλουβι, και εχω δει μεγάλη αλλαγή στην συμπεριφορά του, πρώτα απο όλα πήγε μέσα σε μια ώρα 4-5 φορές να κάνει μπάνιο ... Μετά το είδα πιο κινητικό , καμία σχέση όπως ήταν πριν , και επίσης άρχισε να κελαηδάει δλδ. να βγάζει κάτι , οχι πολλά πράγματα αλλα ακόμα ειναι πιο κινητικό και τρωει με πιο πολυ όρεξη και πίνει και νερο... Δεν ξέρω αν οφείλετε αυτή η αλλαγή στην πισίνα , αλλα λέω να περιμένω λίγο ακόμα πριν βαλω την αντιβίωση

----------


## jk21

και γω λεω το ιδιο !

----------


## rokylila

Καλημέρα , επανέρχομαι στο θέμα με το πρόβλημα του πουλιού με νέα στοιχεία για το πρόβλημα του , έχει σαφώς βελτίωση απο το καλοκαίρι αλλά ακόμα δεν έχει επανέλθει πλήρως στην φυσιολογική του κατάσταση .Τα νέα στοιχεία είναι δυο , το τρίχωμα του έχει κάτι σαν πυρίτιδα και τα πούπουλα στο κεφάλι είναι συνεχεια ανορθωμένα, απο οτι έχω διαβάσει όλα αυτά δείχνουν ακαρεα των φτερών , απο εδώ και πέρα τι πρέπει να κάνω για να το θεραπεύσω ;

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορω με μια περιγραφη να πω σιγουρη γνωμη (ουτε ισως με εικονα ) αλλα αν εισαι σιγουρος οτι αυτη ειναι αυτη η αιτια ,ψεκασμα με αντιπαρασιτικο

----------


## rokylila

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα μας , χθες το απόγευμα βρήκα το συγκεκριμένα πουλί πιασμένο ( δεν ξέρω πόση ώρα) στο πόρτακι  του κλουβιού , είχε πιαστεί το πόδι του και υπήρχε αίμα 
Προσπάθησα με προσοχή εφόσον το είχα πιάσει να το απεγκλωβίσω τα κατάφερα αλλα είχε χάσει το νύχι του , αμέσως το έβαλα καραντινα και ξέπλυνα το πόδι του με καθαρό οινόπνευμα 
Σήμερα είδα και κουτσουλιές σε κόκκινο χρώμα και του ξέπλυνα παλι το πόδι του με οξυζενέ και pulvo , χρειαζετε και αντιβίωση πλην απο το γεγονός οτι έχει πάθει και ένα σοκ ; Φωτογραφίες πιο κάτω 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

Mαλλον πανω στην προσπαθεια να ξεφυγει , εχει χτυπησει εσωτερικα ... εχει αιμοραγια στην κουτσουλια .Αμεσα μια σταγονα  konakion βιταμινη Κ απο φαρμακειο !!!!στο στομα 

Εκτος αν δινεις σπορους με μπισκοτο ή αυγοτροφη κοκκινη 

εχεις καποια αντιβιωση για το νερο ; το τραυμα φαινεται σημαντικο . Ισως εχει μολυνθει κιολας ... το pulvo 3 φορες την ημερα αφου πρωτα καθαριζεις απαλα με οξυζενε .



* οχι αμεσο αλλα δεν του αξιζει τροφη με ρουπσεν ... αποψη μου και για να το πετα , μαλλον και αποψη του

----------


## rokylila

Το θέμα ειναι δεν τρώει και ούτε πίνει νερο που του έχω με almora , η βασική του τροφή ειναι η πιο κάτω , τα σπόρια που φαίνονται ειναι απο δικό μου λάθος όταν το έβαζα στο κλουβί , δεν έχει αγγίξει την τροφή ούτε το νερο απο χθες το απόγευμα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## amatina

Μάλλον έπαθε δηλητηρίαση από το οινόπνευμα, εάν δεν έτρωγε δεν θα υπήρχαν στερεά κόπρανα.

----------


## jk21

η καναρινισια εχει μεσα pellet αλλα κιτρινου χρωματος ... εκτος αν το κιτρινο περικλειει καλλυμενες αλλες χρωστικες 

Σε ρωτησα για αντιβιωση και δεν μου ειπες αν εχεις και τι εχεις 

Το πουλι ειναι ετσι απο το σοκ , ίσως και απο 

Να το ταισεις με αραιωμενο βρασμενο καλα κροκο με χλιαρο νερο , στο οποιο θα εχεις διαλυσει λιγο αλμορα 


Δεν θα απεκλεια την περιπτωση δηλητιαριασης απο το οινοπνευμα (εντελως λαθος κινηση γιατι ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι καυστικοτατο ) αλλα οταν εξερχεται αιμα και η πιεση οδηγει τα υγρα των αγγειων προς τα εξω , το βρισκω λιγο δυσκολο να μπηκε προς το εσωτερικο και να εφτασε σε ποσοτητα μεχρι το συκωτι , ικανη ποσοτητα αλκοολης .Αν ηταν πχ σε καποιο σπυρι στο ρουθουνι κοντα , ε εκει ανετα θα ετρεχε μεσω της οδου της τροφης προς το εσωτερικο του

----------


## rokylila

Συγγνώμη για την αργοπορία οι αντί βιώσεις που έχω ειναι αυτές επιπλέον μόλις πήρα και βιταμίνη Κ  και αρχίζω να χορηγώ και την τροφή σε υγρή μορφή 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

σου στελνω για την augmentin (αν διαλυεται το περιοχομενο της καλα σε νερο )

----------


## rokylila

Σε ευχαριστω πολύ Δημήτρη !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

